

A spam bot written in Go - scapbi
https://github.com/tamnd/spambot

======
mechazawa
Rant[1] seems like a better way of writing texts like these though.

[1] [https://github.com/TheBerkin/Rant](https://github.com/TheBerkin/Rant)

